# How long does an opened jar of mayo keep?



## OHmidwife (Feb 24, 2003)

How long will an opened refrigerated jar of (egg-containing) mayo keep? I don't use a lot of mayo, so I'm always throwing away half-full jars as I'm not sure how long they'll keep. I write the date it was opened on the side of the jar, and after a month or two, I toss it.
Once they are open, are they okay until the expiration date? What if they don't expire for a year? Assuming it is properly stored, how many weeks or months will you use an opened jar for before throwing it out?

Thanks!


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

I don't think I've ever had a jar last longer than 6 months (I mean cause we eat it, not cause it goes bad). But it will last that long if it's kept refrigerated.


----------



## fek&fuzz (Jun 19, 2005)

I'll wait until there's mold. I used to buy nayonaise but that got moldy very fast. Regular mayo keeps for a long time.


----------



## JElaineB (Nov 12, 2005)

I keep commerical mayo in the fridge until the expiration date. I've kept mine in the fridge for 6+ months as well. Obviously if it smelled or tasted bad before that I would toss it, but I haven't had to do that.


----------



## kallyn (May 24, 2005)

I've kept mayo for 6+ months and it's still fine. I would only throw it out if it smelled rancid or if it had mold on it.


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

yep, same

It seems to last forever for us.


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

That's one of the gross things about mayo...how long it lasts!









We keep ours until...well, usually until we move. That equals an opened jar of mayo lasts us for a year or two. I don't think we've ever actually finished a jar.


----------



## AlexisT (May 6, 2007)

It's because they pasteurise the egg yolk and use an industrial packaging process--no bacteria in it to grow if it's refrigerated. homemade mayo will spoil much more quickly.

I think the Hellmann's jar says 3 months.


----------

